# 2 spaces at the Audi lunch at Goodwood



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

I have two spaces available for the Audi Hospitality Lunch in Goodwood House at the Sunday session of the Goodwood Festival of Speed.

Let me know if any members are interested ?

Gary


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

.............these two places are still available guys.........free lunch on Audi


----------

